# The Forums Fall



## Guy

After being away from the TT Forum for some time and only returning to browse and post a couple of jokes, I am well aware the Forum has lost a lot of its cutting edge and wit from the posts.
It is now a forum of mediocrity, a pc arena, a place where you whinge for help because your washing machine has broken or you can't make your own mind up about what colour of underpants to wear. What a set of wuzzies this forum hosts!
Get rid of them!
Get rid of the of the users who don't own or use a TT on a daily basis. So what if they are one who started the Forum? They have gone away from the marque so they can go away from its Forum. Do you run a TT â€" no â€" then up yours - join the BMW / Mercedes / TVR brigades and leave us TT users alone.
Get rid of those who don't know how to use the shift key to get a capital letter at the start of a sentence. Is further comment needed? If it is, then join them and donâ€™t bother us.
Get rid of those who don't know the difference between brakes and breaks. 
Get rid of the whingers who moan about getting caught when they are driving too fast or have damaged a wheel rim because they are clumsy. Let us know by all means but, donâ€™t whinge and whine about it. Itâ€™s you who are the tosser, itâ€™s you whoâ€™ve done wrong.
Get rid of everyone who has a financial stake (no, not steak!) in the vehicles and who posts under their own name.
Get rid of every one who reads this and wants to reply (or even thinks) that allowances should be made for any or all of the above groups. You are the persons responsible for accepting the lowering standards, the mediocrity, the falling quality of this site. If you are a moderator thinking this then go put a little starch in your shorts and stop being such a whimpish tosser.
What you will be left with is a smaller forum of people who have current knowledge about their vehicles, have sufficient intelligence to talk about them and you may find a return to the wit and repartee of previous years. Maintain the status quo and the downward slope will become that steep it becomes vertical.

Enjoy and a Happy New Yearâ€¦.

Guy


----------



## Carlos




----------



## kmpowell




----------



## fastasflip

Fuck off prick and stop whinging.................well it is the flame room!


----------



## Guy

All three of the above would seem to be from group 1. QED.


----------



## thebears

:lol:


----------



## TTonyTT

Guy said:


> The Forums Fall


Should that not be "the forum*'*s fall"?



Guy said:


> After being away from the TT Forum for some time and only returning to browse and post a couple of jokes,


 :? You mean this post?? 
I hope it was nothing that anyone here said that persuaded you to return?



Guy said:


> What you will be left with is a smaller forum of people


Oh yes, much much smaller. Aka "Guy's Gang"??

---------------------

I've just re-read your post before submitting this ... and now I understand (but I couldn't be arsed to delete the rest of my reply!).

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Did your other mate tell you to piss off too?

Dickhead.


----------



## digimeisTTer

Have a bad Christmas? or are you always a miserable (unt?

and i thought i was grumpy :lol:


----------



## KJM

Guy are you a member of the TTOC?


----------



## s3_lurker

>What a set of wuzzies this forum hosts!

I think you'll find the correct term is "wussies"

(http://www.thefreedictionary.com/wuss)

("wuzzies" is now a rather politically incorrect expression. Especially if it is preceded by the word "fuzzy").

Erm ... and "whimpish tosser" should really be "wimpish tosser" unless you are referring to the kind of "tosser" who makes a sad yelping sound

:roll:


----------



## Widget

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/widget/Nice%20Big%20Cup.JPG


----------



## TTonyTT

Widget said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/widget/Nice%20Big%20Cup.JPG


 [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Guy

Well, it just goes to show doesn't it? How the strident are leading the fall.

TTonyTT - 8 months of Forum membership. 1,324 posts. Says it all really....

digimeisTTer - Nothing original to say? Copy others ideas as your own all the time? Oh yes, capitals. Thicky are you?

KJM - At least an intelligent question. Thank you. The only sensible post in this group. Are you bereft of the ability to look it up yourself?

s3_lurker - There is no need to conform your politically correct idea of what was posted.

TTonyTT - TTonyTT. You do like your name appearing don't you? Do you get off in seeing it on the screen? A bit like digimeisTTer really, let someone else's picture say a 1,000 words. Just copy someone elseâ€™s thoughts. 'Empty barrels ' I suppose ....

For goodness sake all of you. Wake up and smell the coffee! 
Donâ€™t you realise what a sad set of puerile, pathetic plodders you are?

Except for KJM, make our New Year a good one by not posting again, thatâ€™s a good set of chappies.

All the best.


----------



## Hilly10

I like this thread must leave it for a day or two, then see who is slagging who :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rebel

I like this "Guy" Make him please modorator, he can't do worse than KMPowell....... and he drives a TT....

:lol:


----------



## Adam RRS




----------



## jampott

Blimey.

What a complete cock.


----------



## digimeisTTer

jampott said:


> Blimey.
> 
> What a complete cock.


Empty barrels :lol:


----------



## s3_lurker

Guy said:


> s3_lurker - There is no need to conform your politically correct idea of what was posted.
> 
> .


It's not a politically correct idea - it's an idea about using proper fucking English and spelling!



>Donâ€™t you realise what a sad set of puerile, pathetic plodders you are

We are but mere Grasshoppers learning at the feet of the Master ...

[smiley=dude.gif]

(PS) thanks for cheering up a dull couple of days


----------



## John C

> evÂ·oÂ·luÂ·tion (v-lshn, v-)
> n.
> 1. A gradual process in which something changes into a different and usually more complex or better form. See Synonyms at development.
> 2.
> a. The process of developing.
> b. Gradual development.
> 3. Biology
> a. Change in the genetic composition of a population during successive generations, as a result of natural selection acting on the genetic variation among individuals, and resulting in the development of new species.
> b. The historical development of a related group of organisms; phylogeny.
> 4. A movement that is part of a set of ordered movements.
> 5. Mathematics The extraction of a root of a quantity.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> [Latin volti, voltin-, from voltus, past participle of volvere, to unroll; see evolve.]


Well Guy, sometimes for the better, sometime for the worst, but fortunately, or unfortunately it will happen. Guess this place is like a School reunion - you are always tempted to go and have a look it's just not quite the same as it was when you get there. :?

The bad news is it will never be the same again. The good news is it is still here serving the people who want it for what it is today.

I guess there will be other forums which you are a member of which some of the older members will think are going the same way but you don't. There will also be other forums which have not started yet and are just an embryo of thought in someone's head which you will enjoy in the future.

Life goes on, we make choices, some stay, some go, I guess the one thing you have is your choice. Choose wisely my friend, choose wisely.


----------



## Hev

Mr C ~ wise words Yoda :wink:

Hev x


----------



## jonah

Some of what he says does ring true though :?


----------



## Guy

Time for the replies again,

Hilly10. Don't leave it too long, the site may not be the same.

Rebel. No thank you. I have a life outside of this sad mess.

Adam TTR. An average of 6 posts per day for the whole 6 months you've been on the Forum? You are another one who will never learn - stop posting photos of yourself taken in a mirror. It doesn't look good to others. Learn to use words, I know it is a grown up concept and hard for you but, do it. It will be worth it in the long term.

jampott. Succinct. If only your other posts matched this one. 
At least you were able to get a point across without resorting to the swearing vulgarities used by the majority of the lesser mentally endowed persons on here. Well done.

digimeisTTer. Nothing new but we still get yet another boring old post from you, no wonder the Forum is on its way down.

s3_lurker. You are in group 1. No TT? Go on â€" just go away. Thereâ€™s nothing for you here. "I did have one" should result in I did have justification to be on the TT Forum but don't any more.

John C. Happy to see it sliding are you? Content that things are going the way they should? 
Or, is there a little fire in you that wants to put things back where they were? You donâ€™t have to accept mediocrity, you have a free choice to slither downhill or you can take some deep breaths and start some uphill steps.

Hev. Good post. But the reference to Yoda? Kind of dates you.

Jonah. Thank you. Sort out the wheat from the chaff and enjoy.

Party night tonight â€" have nice times â€" and enjoy all Next Year has to bring. Don't forget that a few breaths of O2 can help the hangover but don't smoke or have naked flames whilst you are doing it. All the best.


----------



## kmpowell

Guy said:


> Time for the replies again


Where's my reply? I feel left out.


----------



## Private Prozac

If you don't like it why don't you just fuck off and start your own?










Now, can I have a comment please? :-*


----------



## Hev

TT2BMW said:


> If you don't like it why don't you just fuck off and start your own?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, can I have a comment please? :-*


No! Go back to the Rover forum 

Hev x


----------



## steveh

Aren't some of Guy's points just what other people have been saying in other posts recently. :? It's just that he's put them all in one post and suggested all culprits should be excluded from the forum. Unfortunately I think that would leave about 3 people and make the forum about as interesting as an uninteresting thing. :lol:

The nice thing about any forum is that if you don't like it then you can just log off (I cleaned that up :lol: ).


----------



## s3_lurker

Guy said:


> s3_lurker. You are in group 1. No TT? Go on â€" just go away. Thereâ€™s nothing for you here. "I did have one" should result in I did have justification to be on the TT Forum but don't any more.
> .


Well - I've moved over to Other Marques mainly. But I wouldn't miss the Flame Room. Threads like this one are just TOO much fun to miss out on.

BTW, what do you drive?

:lol:


----------



## vagman

steveh said:


> I think that would leave about 3 people


Obviously myself.......but who are the other two. :roll: :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac

Hev said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't like it why don't you just fuck off and start your own?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, can I have a comment please? :-*
> 
> 
> 
> No! Go back to the Rover forum
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Original Hev. Got any comments of your own? :?


----------



## TTotal

Great post Guy.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

So from what Guy is saying, I shouldn't be allowed on this forum, even though I drive an Audi, I like TT's, I've worked for Audi, I sell Audi parts and I've been a member/moderator of this forum pretty much since the day it started way back in 2000 :?

So much for all the help and advice I've given to other TT forum members over the years :roll:


----------



## John C

Guy said:


> Time for the replies again,


Yes oh master......



Guy said:


> John C. Happy to see it sliding are you? Content that things are going the way they should?


Sliding or evolving, growing or diluting, strengthening in numbers or loosing exclusivity. Like I said before Guy, we all have the choice to be here or not, you are clearly making the choice to be here. Some of the recent post do make me a little sad and, yes, some of the pithy wit has dried up slightly however how much of the recent banter has been at the expense of the new breed? Does it always matter what fuels the fire so long as it keeps burning?



Guy said:


> Or, is there a little fire in you that wants to put things back where they were?


Never look back. Things being put back the way they were just means things are a poor copy of how we thought they were at the time. At best a facade and at worst a backward looking reminisce.



Guy said:


> You donâ€™t have to accept mediocrity, you have a free choice to slither downhill or you can take some deep breaths and start some uphill steps.


We don't have to accept anything which was the point I was making originally. The fact we are all discussing here is either (a) we are passionate about keeping this place going or (b) some thought you were a self opinionated, sanctimonious, jumped up tosser trying to make a point.

Either way we choose to discuss, we choose to be here, we choose to take not 'uphill' steps necessarily but steps none the less.

Edit @ Vagman  :wink:


----------



## vagman

necessarily :roll: :wink:


----------



## s3_lurker

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> So from what Guy is saying, I shouldn't be allowed on this forum, even though I drive an Audi, I like TT's, I've worked for Audi, I sell Audi parts and I've been a member/moderator of this forum pretty much since the day it started way back in 2000 :?
> 
> So much for all the help and advice I've given to other TT forum members over the years :roll:


Yep - you got it. I was going to dive into the Mark II forum and contribute a few thoughts on DSG (having used it for three years). But grim ol' Guy says my TT Forum time has now lapsed and I must now fuck off to pastures new.

PS: Anyone else noticed that these joyless trolls who bemoan the lack of wit and repartee write with all the panache of an MoD press release?

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## AidenL

s3_lurker said:


> Major Audi Parts Guru said:
> 
> 
> 
> So from what Guy is saying, I shouldn't be allowed on this forum, even though I drive an Audi, I like TT's, I've worked for Audi, I sell Audi parts and I've been a member/moderator of this forum pretty much since the day it started way back in 2000 :?
> 
> So much for all the help and advice I've given to other TT forum members over the years :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep - you got it. I was going to dive into the Mark II forum and contribute a few thoughts on DSG (having used it for three years). But grim ol' Guy says my TT Forum time has now lapsed and I must now fuck off to pastures new.
> 
> PS: Anyone else noticed that these joyless trolls who bemoan the lack of wit and repartee write with all the panache of an MoD press release?
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

Pssst - I'd be glad to hear what you have to say on the DSG :wink:

Seriously, I'm too new here to know the history, but all forums I'm involved with have a fair share of experienced, helpful and knowledgeable people who stay around, at least infrequently when / if they move on to another marque. The experience counts, as does the gleaned knowledge, and it would be a shame if they left, or indeed were driven away in my opinion. Not sure if I'm missing something, or if my comments are out of line  , but from the outside looking in, I'd have to conclude the more the merrier, current owners or not?


----------



## s3_lurker

>Pssst - I'd be glad to hear what you have to say on the DSG

Experiment .Experiment. Experiment. D most of the time but switch to paddles the moment you want to over-ride "auto". Develop a feel for affecting the change-up point by foot pressure on the throttle. S was very fierce (all the way to red line every shift) but maybe they've calmed it down for the S-Tronic set-up. Launch Control a gimmick. Used it once. Pointless.

Much more versatile and swift than manual despite what the Three-Pedal Luddites will tell you.


----------



## jonah

s3_lurker said:


> PS: Anyone else noticed that these joyless trolls who bemoan the lack of wit and repartee write with all the panache of an MoD press release?


Isn't that how alot of the members here would like it though :?

All grammer correct! i's dotted and T's crossed :?


----------



## steveh

jonah said:


> s3_lurker said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Anyone else noticed that these joyless trolls who bemoan the lack of wit and repartee write with all the panache of an MoD press release?
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that how alot of the members here would like it though :?
> 
> All grammer correct! i's dotted and T's crossed :?
Click to expand...

All grammar correct. :lol: :wink:

Only kidding. It's text speak that annoys me as I think it's just lazy although I accept that that's probably an age thing to a certain extent.


----------



## s3_lurker

jonah said:


> s3_lurker said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Anyone else noticed that these joyless trolls who bemoan the lack of wit and repartee write with all the panache of an MoD press release?
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that how alot of the members here would like it though :?
> 
> All grammer correct! i's dotted and T's crossed :?
Click to expand...

"how alot"

"All grammer correct!"

Perfick!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jonah

s3_lurker said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s3_lurker said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Anyone else noticed that these joyless trolls who bemoan the lack of wit and repartee write with all the panache of an MoD press release?
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that how alot of the members here would like it though :?
> 
> All grammer correct! i's dotted and T's crossed :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "how alot"
> 
> "All grammer correct!"
> 
> Perfick!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

THat's eactly my point :? 
Spelling and punctuation has never been my strong point, and when stuck up tossers come along acting all high and mighty about a missing "," or miss spelling gets right on my tits. 
If i was in a bar and you came up to me trying to tell me how to speak you'd probaly end up with a pint over you or worse prick :?

Jonah


----------



## s3_lurker

jonah said:


> s3_lurker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s3_lurker said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Anyone else noticed that these joyless trolls who bemoan the lack of wit and repartee write with all the panache of an MoD press release?
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that how alot of the members here would like it though :?
> 
> All grammer correct! i's dotted and T's crossed :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "how alot"
> 
> "All grammer correct!"
> 
> Perfick!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THat's eactly my point :?
> Spelling and punctuation has never been my strong point, and when stuck up tossers come along acting all high and mighty about a missing "," or miss spelling gets right on my tits.
> If i was in a bar and you came up to me trying to tell me how to speak you'd probaly end up with a pint over you or worse prick :?
> 
> Jonah
Click to expand...

Seems like irony and humour aren't your strong points either.

BTW it's spelled "P-R-O-B-A-B-L-Y you knuckle-dragging prat ..


----------



## jonah

s3_lurker said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s3_lurker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s3_lurker said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Anyone else noticed that these joyless trolls who bemoan the lack of wit and repartee write with all the panache of an MoD press release?
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that how alot of the members here would like it though :?
> 
> All grammer correct! i's dotted and T's crossed :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "how alot"
> 
> "All grammer correct!"
> 
> Perfick!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly my point :?
> Spelling and punctuation has never been my strong point, and when stuck up tossers come along acting all high and mighty about a missing "," or miss spelling gets right on my tits.
> If i was in a bar and you came up to me trying to tell me how to speak you'd probaly end up with a pint over you or worse prick :?
> 
> Jonah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems like irony and humour aren't your strong points either.
> 
> BTW it's spelled "P-R-O-B-A-B-L-Y you knuckle-dragging prat ..
Click to expand...

I'm so sorry i missed a "b" from a word, hardly the end of the world and more a simple typo error than a spelling mistake :?

It's just very sad that you feel the need to correct everyone, shows what a sad life you must lead in the first place if that's all you have to write and why this place is becoming the place it is :?


----------



## Carlos

I have just realised that this thread is a piss take. The OP, I forget his name, has brought everyone's gripes together in one place. He's come back and noticed the bores and the boors complaining about the state of the place and has produced a masterful wind up.

OP, I salute you [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## kingcutter

Can't wait for the annual meet now. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guy

Now the holiday periods are over it is time to sober up and it is unfortunate that Guy has to go back to his area of work.

Basically, I canâ€™t afford to waste time dealing with the unwashed, uneducated and rich-but-idle posers who seem to want everything to use the lowest common denominator.

Sorry, but yesterdays rest and TT Forum time was spent at daughters house repairing leaking plumbing, so you donâ€™t even get individual replies. (Except for kmpowell he is owed one from before.) â€" You did try hard, but you failed miserably. You are a moderator on every branch of the forum, just how much do you make from ripping off TT owners? You, above all, should know the evolution process has stopped and the degenerative one has begun. Do something about it. (Well, you did askâ€¦.)

Please consider what has been said both in this and possibly many other posts about the Forum. The original post was not a compilation of other posts, Iâ€™ve not read them, the Forums going downhill - remember? Many posts are just not worth reading past the opening lines and I donâ€™t bother with those that start in that vein. This was a personal observation you may not like but, if you donâ€™t like it - is it pressing home too hard?

The Forum will carry on falling from mediocrity downwards with occasional sparkles as there are now, the 5 posts per day people and illiterate chavs will see to that. Sooner or later someone will start a new forum but it will be like the car, a MkII version, new and improved but really no better than the first, itâ€™s now old hat.

All the best for the New Year to all.

Bye for a while


----------



## garyc

Guy said:


> After being away from the TT Forum for some time and only returning to browse and post a couple of jokes, I am well aware the Forum has lost a lot of its cutting edge and wit from the posts.
> It is now a forum of mediocrity, a pc arena, a place where you whinge for help because your washing machine has broken or you can't make your own mind up about what colour of underpants to wear. What a set of wuzzies this forum hosts!
> Get rid of them!
> Get rid of the of the users who don't own or use a TT on a daily basis. So what if they are one who started the Forum? They have gone away from the marque so they can go away from its Forum. Do you run a TT â€" no â€" then up yours - join the BMW / Mercedes / TVR brigades and leave us TT users alone.
> Get rid of those who don't know how to use the shift key to get a capital letter at the start of a sentence. Is further comment needed? If it is, then join them and donâ€™t bother us.
> Get rid of those who don't know the difference between brakes and breaks.
> Get rid of the whingers who moan about getting caught when they are driving too fast or have damaged a wheel rim because they are clumsy. Let us know by all means but, donâ€™t whinge and whine about it. Itâ€™s you who are the tosser, itâ€™s you whoâ€™ve done wrong.
> Get rid of everyone who has a financial stake (no, not steak!) in the vehicles and who posts under their own name.
> Get rid of every one who reads this and wants to reply (or even thinks) that allowances should be made for any or all of the above groups. You are the persons responsible for accepting the lowering standards, the mediocrity, the falling quality of this site. If you are a moderator thinking this then go put a little starch in your shorts and stop being such a whimpish tosser.
> What you will be left with is a smaller forum of people who have current knowledge about their vehicles, have sufficient intelligence to talk about them and you may find a return to the wit and repartee of previous years. Maintain the status quo and the downward slope will become that steep it becomes vertical.
> 
> Enjoy and a Happy New Yearâ€¦.
> 
> Guy


Fair enough.

You may/may not have noticed that the TT forums (i & ii) are exclusively TT. At the same time the TT has of late availed itself to a wider socio-economic group, whose contributory and literary skills have become more and more diverse.

Off Topic and Other Marques do cater for BMW drivers who may be the household appliance market.

And with your core skills in the plumbing arena, surely you could have added some value to the washing machine thread? :wink:


----------



## kmpowell

Guy said:


> You are a moderator on every branch of the forum, just how much do you make from ripping off TT owners?


Pardon?!? Please explain in what context you speak. :?



Guy said:


> You, above all, should know the evolution process has stopped and the degenerative one has begun. Do something about it. (Well, you did askâ€¦.)


Believe me I am trying, but let me give you an example of how difficult it is:
On saturday a user put an avatar of a woman clad in stockings, holding a riding crop, on their profile. Now I'm perfectly happy to look at this kind of thing, however I don't think it's suitable for a car forum (this isn't Max Power after all!). He point blank refused in the thread saying that it was tasteful, and he then - when I politely asked him via PM to remove it - got all shirty, eventing in him putting a thread up in the main room claiming I was harassing him!

So how do you suggest I control idiots like that? I agree with a lot of what's being posted about the forum slipping, but instead of you listing ridiculous things that are not possible, how about you suggest something practical we can do to stop it!

:?


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

Guy said:


> You are a moderator on every branch of the forum, just how much do you make from ripping off TT owners?


Guy,

Kevin and myself along with the other moderators of this forum make absolutely nothing from the time we spend on here. To say that we are 'ripping' off TT owners is a bit unfair to say the least.

Unfortunately the role of 'policing' the TT forum is getting harder and harder nowadays as we seem to be getting more and more posts of porn and medication links from twats all over the world.

This forum like any other is just evolving at the end of the day. But clearly not in a way that you would like it to :?


----------



## digimeisTTer

I was going to type out a protracted observation on your derogatory comments regarding the forum and the individual attacks you have made on certain members - but there's no point.

You have already told us everything we need to know - enjoy your countdown :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac

kmpowell said:


> So how do you suggest I control idiots like that?


Give the ignorant fucker a 2 week ban a-la Toshiba.


----------



## Johnnywb

TT2BMW said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how do you suggest I control idiots like that?
> 
> 
> 
> Give the ignorant fucker a 2 week ban a-la Toshiba.
Click to expand...

Completely agree.


----------



## vlastan

Johnnywb said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how do you suggest I control idiots like that?
> 
> 
> 
> Give the ignorant fucker a 2 week ban a-la Toshiba.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Completely agree.
Click to expand...

You suggest that Toshiba is a reformed member now? :roll: He is as bad as always. 

Banning someone doesn't work...we come back for more! :wink:


----------



## Dotti

I don't see where Toshiba has been bad on here of late! :roll:


----------



## PaulS

dotti said:


> [smiley=clown.gif]


Wake up dear - I don't think he's been 'bad' lately, it was used as an example of someone being banned in the past :roll:

Historically I think there are two main reasons why the forum went down hill, bit too late to discuss them now :wink:


----------



## spain

aaaahhhhhh, IÂ´m back, and itÂ´s good to see that you,re all good mates just as ever, first laugh IÂ´ve had today reading this, and yes,before I get insulted as well, my life is shite if this is where I come to get my laughs :lol:

Come people, keep posting, now wheres that Guy gone ........


----------



## TTwiggy

I've read the OP's posts with interest - enough there for a psycologist to host a seminar. He talks at length and yet says very little, methinks a case of someone who believes they are much more clever than they really are....

of course, as I no longer own a TT, these comments are entirely superfluous....


----------



## jampott

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> Kevin and myself along with the other moderators of this forum make absolutely nothing from the time we spend on here.


Somebody does.


----------



## TTonyTT

There is a far more constructive (ok, my opinion might be a little biased) post here ...

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=77978

... if anyone cares to add to a more reasoned debate.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

jampott said:


> Major Audi Parts Guru said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin and myself along with the other moderators of this forum make absolutely nothing from the time we spend on here.
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody does.
Click to expand...

You care to enlighten me Tim? :wink:


----------



## jampott

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Major Audi Parts Guru said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin and myself along with the other moderators of this forum make absolutely nothing from the time we spend on here.
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You care to enlighten me Tim? :wink:
Click to expand...

I'm sure the site owner is positively raking it in...


----------



## jonah

jampott said:


> Major Audi Parts Guru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Major Audi Parts Guru said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin and myself along with the other moderators of this forum make absolutely nothing from the time we spend on here.
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You care to enlighten me Tim? :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure the site owner is positively raking it in...
Click to expand...

Probably why he's reluctant to lock the 3 Word story and Last Post wins threads if hits might effect the income :wink:


----------



## mike_bailey

jampott said:


> Major Audi Parts Guru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Major Audi Parts Guru said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin and myself along with the other moderators of this forum make absolutely nothing from the time we spend on here.
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You care to enlighten me Tim? :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure the site owner is positively raking it in...
Click to expand...

I thought Jae was the site owner and that would surprise me. However, his site does provide entertainment for lots of sad people so he probably deserves a few quid


----------



## Toshiba

I have a penis.


----------



## Gizmo750

Toshiba said:


> I am a penis.


Strange thing to say!


----------



## Toshiba

no point trying to chat me up. I'm not going to let you hold it.


----------



## garyc

As long as you promise not to hold it against us...


----------

